
Ask HN: Why is kotlin colon happy? - brianmurphy
Kotlin is the hot language of the week. Many people are excited because it makes end of line semi-colons optional. The issue I don&#x27;t see anyone asking is why they then use colons around types?<p>Are they trying to avoid looking too much like java? The colons look like syntax litter to me. I&#x27;m hoping a language designer can provide some rationale for it.
======
msie
Colons make the parser implementation easier?

~~~
brianmurphy
You can't use whitespace in a variable name so I don't think that's it.

